# design



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

what do you think of this design i would like to sell please leave your feedback if you think it looks like anyone else then ill pm them to see what they think


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

it looks good.. the handle is a bit different than ive seen, but the forks look like many others.. mainly because its such a good shape for the hand to hold.. i just finished one with similar forks.. different handle.. i bet this one here will shoot well.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

mckee said:


> what do you think of this design i would like to sell please leave your feedback if you think it looks like anyone else then ill pm them to see what they think
> View attachment 9969


looks good mckee !!! glad to here you have started selling







how did you get on with your bandsaw? if theres anythink i can help u with just let me know, i have attached a few designs u can have if u want them, i wont get round to bringing them out so feel free to make them, they are all designed by me and i give you permission to sell them, best of luck with your catapults mate -- gamekeeper john


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i just made a version of the first one.. i changed it but i started with that template.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

john thank you somuch you dont know how happy i am rignt now i appreciate it alot!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

mckee said:


> john thank you somuch you dont know how happy i am rignt now i appreciate it alot!


no problem mckee, have a mess about with them, you might even improve on them -- john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

they should be up onn the bay by the end of the month


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

here it is.. polished to mirror shine.. feels amazing.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks great bj especially with that material


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

bj000 said:


> here it is.. polished to mirror shine.. feels amazing.


Looks pretty amazing too bj000 , HDPE , you gotta love the stuff .....
mckee , good luck with the new venture , look forward to seeing them on the bay of E , fixed price or biddable ?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fixed


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i got one im working on .. looks liek a spinal cord. sorta


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

johns designs are great. they are perfect shapes to begin with.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good design Mckee


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That's a great looking frame! I'll look forward to seeing it on eBay. If it's a fixed price only, you also might save some fees by also posting it on the forum. 
I'd be interested; how much are you asking?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

not sure yet im making the with aluminium and buffalo horn/antler so not sure yet i do want to sell them for mega prices though


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

have you made any before that i could see?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nope


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

never made a board cut getting some


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck in your new venture mckkee,nice designs


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i would focus of making one before planning on selling them







just some advice.


----------

